# Warhammer 40k SM NATURES MISTAKES



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello and i want to welcome you to my project of a Dark angels esk army NATURES MISTAKES. Its dark angels with no death win basically. I have all the aobr pices and a attack bike painted CROW WING like raven wing. I have painted a few models and i forgot to base..... im a noob can some one help me with basing wile the model is already on and also can some one tell me how to post pics on here? Thank you i will post pics on here as soon as someone tells me how to do so. 
Have a nice day:biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

*Sm Natures Mistakes With Pics*

Hello here are some pics i thin i figgured it out also i am not a great painter so please dont make fun of me i have never painted anythig prior to this. I would apprectiate some tips and help... here are the pics
First Marine








My attemp at highlighting








Missle launcher front and back
















Flamer guy








Dreadnaught








Tac sarg








My badly painted attack bike please dont laugh..:crazy:









I hpe you like more to come in a day or 2 Have a nice day:biggrin:


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

For your first paint job there some good models.

the slits in the legs (like the back of the knee) i think would be better being black with grey it will help tell apart the model as well.

When it comes to painting purity seals i undercoat them black paint them white then bleached bone and then highlight on one side skull white.

well a way to base that's easy and looks pretty good, paint the base some borwn colour, like snikebite leather, put P.V.A glue on it, dip it in sand shake it off (to remove excess) then repeat if areas wern't covered but only P.V.A the parts that were missed. Once that is dry get the P.V.A glue again and put patchs on, and dip the base into static grass this will give you a good and simple base for your models.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

cool ill have more pics tonight of my cap.


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

I would recommend painting the bases *after* you glue the sand to them. That way the paint helps hold the sand in place.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

ohh really i guess i never thought of it like that i dont know ill do a test model on my boltgunless marine dang box sets


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

i gotta say for you first models they are very good, and basing wise it depends how you want it, if your going with rubble/ground that you would need to paint its best to put the stuff your going to use for the base and glue it on before you basecoat, if your doing sand or grass or something you can usually do that after you paint the model


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

little tip with the eyes, paint the eye first, and then paint around them with the armour colour, it tidies them up alot, and its easier to control the brush.

my best suggestion is to get the gw washes.

the skin on the tactical sergent will look awsome, the red will also look awsome, and i can't say that the green needs anything.

good on ya mate, and don't worry about the guys on heresy bullying you or making fun of you, we are all a supportive bunch, well, i suppose you could call heresy the bra of warhammer.......


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey, we wouldn't diss your painting! I don't know about everybody else here, but my first model looks like I poured a pot of green and a pot of yellow over it, then splashed on some mettalics:biggrin: These are fantastic for a first try, and that highlighting is actually quite good! I can't highlight that well, but don't tell anyone....


----------



## CardanoPB (Jun 7, 2008)

About basing. The best way I have found to do the base after the model (with lots of experiance) is thus:
-Glue sand onto base with white glue
-In a plastic cup mix two parts white glue, one part water, and a bunch of your base color paint. 
-Paint this over the sand, allow alot of time to dry as it will re-wet the white glue. This takes care of shading.
-Use a controlled, almost drybush to highlight. The gw medium drybrush works well. Just put some paint on the brush and drag across sand.
-Add some static grass spots.
Since you are doing AoBR, this will look good on both orks and marines. Sort of an 'anyhwere' battle motif. For sand I recommend using two different sizes, a larger one and a smaller one, to represent dirt and rocks. Check out a local hobby/model train shop for Woodland Scenics material, they offer a product called Ballast in many grain sizes that works wonderfully.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

well thank you forthe tips i will hopefully repost tonight of my captian( it all depends on if i win my football game or not) well wish me luck i will have my captian almost done bye in the morrning of twomarrow( like to piant in the mornin

Have A Nice Day


----------



## 10228 (Sep 8, 2008)

I always base using this method, and it looks very effective:

1. Paint the whole base in PVA glue (except the rim), being careful not to get it on any part of the model (use an old, large brush for this task)

2. When this has dried, paint the top of the base with Desert Yellow, making sure that it gets into all the grains of sand. You should not be able to see any sand or base (apart from the rim)

3. Drybrush heavily with Bubonic Brown

4. Drybrush lightly with Bleached Bone

5. Paint the base rim Graveyard Earth

6. Paint on small patches of watered down PVA glue, and sprinkle flock onto these patches. Shake the excess back into the pot, and you are done!


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

nice ones: your first mini's??? you are a lot better than a lot of people i know, I like to think I'm better than everybody, but I know I'm not, definately not...

M


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

*MY Capt.*

Hello i spent a hour or soo and i tried highliting as much as possible but there just wasent that much space. I still dont have the paints to pint his robe but i will in a week or soo so he is still a wip here he is

Front








Sides
















Back








Banner



















Hope u like him
Have A nice day:biggrin:


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

looks good, try giving him whiteish robes, lighter green, or a color that sticks out more not dark green on dark green cant wait to see the finished version :biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah the robe will be like a 2x lighter camo green


----------



## magician847 (Jan 4, 2007)

i suggest a thin black washx on his skin - darkens it and it will look more realistic...

M


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

oh yeah i know i still dont have all the colors his face isnt quite yet done


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

hey guys just a quick update. Tommarow ill be heding to my local game storwe and i was wonderg what paints i should get for face-hair-robes-bassing. i was gonna get dawrf flesh and ink it brown for the face ,then graveyard earth bleached bone and skull white for the robes. hair grave yard earth, and bassing graveyard earth with skull white to go over the rocks with hope this is write i would appreciate any ideas for colors


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey guys sorry about no updating but i will be getting the rest of my army on FRiday GOD i can wait What i am getting is a razor back, tactical sargent, ravenwing bike squad,and a devestaor squad. I will problly paint the dev squad helms white andmaybe paint the razor back white too i dont know yet tho and which paint i should paint it


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

nice job for your first models! i agree that robes could do with being a different colour from the armour to make the character stand out, great work keep it up!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

pretty nice paint job. i'd suggest maybe thinning the flesh paint and using several thinned coats.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

sorry that i havent been able to poast there are paintg my back house ( WHERE I PAINT!!!) i did get some time in there today to work on my attack bike and i re did it and it looks alot alot better

I will have pics tomarrow and i get to buy my stuff also twomarrow i will get a raven wing attack squad and a devesquad AND I CANT WAIT


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

*Finally*

I finally redid the attack bike in prep for bassing and my ravenwing attack squad thats coming in the mail but here the pics of the bike not done yet the guns and the small dealtail and the touch ups need to be completed here they are.

Front








Bothsides
















Back








From the top








Hope you like it remeber its not done yet
HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

I will be finishing the bike on wensday and i will hopefully post that


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Done what i did was touch up the highlits 
drybrush the tip of the multie melta
Detail the gunzzzz and thats it there is only one thing left is to brown a few things up here it is

















Thats it hope you like
HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

I think I will just stop posting cause no one is commenting.... Maybe if you start I might and plus it will be a wihle cause I have nothing to do except base sooooo bye


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You don't always get replies in the same day, it depends on the traffic to the site for the most part. Relax.


As for the models, they look decent to me. I do think that the gun needs a wash to darken it up a bit, separate out the details a bit more but overall it is a decently done model.


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

orange on the guns is kinda bright. really stands out from your dark marines. darken them up a little bit cause they stand out a little to much, like they're not a part of the unit.

Just my opinion


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

havin trouble putting your bikes together straight? :laugh:
other than that its a decent model, still needs a little bit more work done.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Well im grounded now and i will still poast but will be alot slower because i can only post in the earyl mornin
Ohh and the red in the gun is red not orange ad it is fairly dark.... Stuiped PINK CAM

HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

hey guys I am still grounded but I will go surly but slowly with my ipod. I finished my army except for the new stuff comming soon all I need to do is touch up on my captian and then next week I will get the new stuff.....the new stuff is a dev squad and a ravenwing attack squad and the last thing I will get is the master of the ravenwing on the bike. I will post 2marrow night with pics


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

HELLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sorry for the long wait... THERE DONE i have finshed but i still need to get my new stuff and do transfers. I SUCK AT THEM ok here are the pics and i love the way the robe o the captian came out.. here they are
































































Group Photos 
















I hope you like it 

HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

nice job. last two pics are a little tough to see. any chance of a retake?


----------



## domdan (Oct 26, 2008)

the painting is quite good to say you have never painted before. i would also recommend buying novembers white dwarf as it details how to paint SM's.


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes i will retake and post by this morning..
and when i go to my local store on wensday i will get the issue thank you

HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

HELLO ALL sorry for the wait here are the pics i hope there better... its hard to get them all in focus bit i did my best hope you like............ OH AND MY LOCAL FEDEX TRUCK CRASHED SOOOOO I WONT GET MY STUFF UNLESS it wasnt in the truck
so it might be a while but i am praying that it come today or friday ok anyway here are the pics
























HOPE you like 
HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

HOLA. i am in a tourny this wed. I( went out and bought a sarg tactical. He is metal and i want to cut off his arm and i have alreaady chipped 2 tips of my blade so what should i dooooooo


----------



## Riddlecakes (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello all In prep for the tourny i have gotten a sarg for my tac squadso i can have 2 small squads i have converted him, He is a assult squad sargent but i will have his fott onder a hill of sand.. I hope you like
Here he is with the stuff on him.. I want to cut off the arm..metal one here he is








Me attempting to cut off the arm








WIRE CLIPPERS THANK YOUUUUUUU








All finished

















Thank you
HAVE A NICE DAY:biggrin:


----------

